# 942 Needs Good Power Supply



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Just a suggestion for anyone with a 942. Get a good UPS with voltage regulation. For the longest time I have been perplexed by finding the 942 on when it shouldn't be, as well as missing my fair share of timers. I never considered power issues since my 625 has never skipped a beat. A couple of weeks back I had a brownout lasting not even a second. The 942 promptly shutdown and reboot. I checked my 625 and it was fine.

Last week I purchased a good UPS with the Automatic Voltage Regulation and plugged the 942 into it. Since then it has been smooth sailing. No missed timers, no mysterious reboots.

Bottom line is the 942 is extremely sensitive to any voltage fluctuations, much more so than other receivers. I would highly recommend an UPS to keep this thing stable.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

This is an excellent tip that hasn't been mentioned in a while. I have a UPS on my 942, as well and I have had very few problems. The 942 only draws about 85 watts, so you don't need to buy a very large or expensive UPS. Good tip, LtMunst!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Might I suggest some people pinging in with suggestions on what UPSs people have found that do the job and that people are happy with.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Another good idea, Ron. I use a APC Smart UPS 1500. It cost me about $450 when I bought it, but it's big enough to run my entire home theater system, including my TV and both the 942 and 811. It will run for about a hour before the battery goes dead.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm using a CyberPower 685AVR. It is good for 390 watts which is enough to cover my 942 and my Widescreen. Cost $79. There are cheaper models if you just want to cover the 942.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

well the mits ws-65813, Denon 3910, and 942 are on a APC smart UPS 1400 (cost me 20$). 
The other AV Eq is on a Best Ferrups 1.1kva power filtering UPS, cost 88 for the unit and 100 for the bat.. I am thinking of replacing this with a Best Ferrups 2.1kva. (50 for the unit and bat's will cost about 150) . 

Now if I really want to go all out I have a 240v to 110 30amp Best Ferrups 3.1 kva, but I would have to run a new line from the mains. 

Yes the Best UPS's are used, they range new starting at $3000 to 5000 (3.1kva). 

I like my AV Eq to have nice clean power.

later


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Might I suggest some people pinging in with suggestions on what UPSs people have found that do the job and that people are happy with.


I've had good success with the Belkin and APC products. The 1100 VA, 660 Watt, Belkin (F6C1100-UNV) is the current version of the one I have and is available for under $100 + Shipping.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I went cheap and bought an APC BackUPS ES350 when Staples had them on sale for $20 after rebate. It has worked well for keeping the unit running through through those brief summertime dips and glitches. However, run time during blackouts is only around 10 minutes.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Does anybody know if the Monster Power UPS that claims to filter the power to a high level of quality is any better for purposes of 942 stability than a more basic UPS? I thought that a UPS by its nature filters the power by isolating the main and device sides. But I am definitely not an electronics engineer..... :sure:

and yes I know this is a bit off-topic, but not really, so....


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

zephyr said:


> Does anybody know if the Monster Power UPS that claims to filter the power to a high level of quality is any better for purposes of 942 stability than a more basic UPS? I thought that a UPS by its nature filters the power by isolating the main and device sides. But I am definitely not an electronics engineer..... :sure:
> 
> and yes I know this is a bit off-topic, but not really, so....


Monster products are generally way overpriced/overated. Generally, you want an UPS that also has automatic voltage regulation (AVR). Many cheap UPS will kick to battery when the load drops to a preset point, but they will not compensate for smaller undervoltages. The better UPS will constantly adjust under/overvoltages so you get a steady power level. All the main brands, ie APC, Belkin, CyberPower have units that fit the bill.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Just a suggestion for anyone with a 942. Get a good UPS with voltage regulation. For the longest time I have been perplexed by finding the 942 on when it shouldn't be, as well as missing my fair share of timers. I never considered power issues since my 625 has never skipped a beat. A couple of weeks back I had a brownout lasting not even a second. The 942 promptly shutdown and reboot. I checked my 625 and it was fine.
> 
> Last week I purchased a good UPS with the Automatic Voltage Regulation and plugged the 942 into it. Since then it has been smooth sailing. No missed timers, no mysterious reboots.
> 
> Bottom line is the 942 is extremely sensitive to any voltage fluctuations, much more so than other receivers. I would highly recommend an UPS to keep this thing stable.


Followed your advice and went out and bought one at noon: APC Back-UPS BX-800, with AVR, etc. Great tip (especially since we are having unseasonable fall thunderstorms)! *thanks*.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

OK, I have one Caveat to the UPS advice. Think twice before using any optional Coax connectors on an UPS or Surge. I decided to try the surge protected Coax in/out on my UPS and ran into some LOS problems on certain channels. Not sure if my particular UPS is the problem or if surge protection on Coax in general is problematic.

Anyway, still love the UPS, but not for the Coax.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Maybe the coax isn't rated up to the 2200MHz(?) needed to pass the upper band of a DishPro signal.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Maybe the coax isn't rated up to the 2200MHz(?) needed to pass the upper band of a DishPro signal.


That's possible. It did not say in any of the documentation what it was rated to.


----------



## defduane (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't get the APC BE325 for the Dish reciever. I was using this UPC/Surge Protector, but the switch over voltage was not high enough (88 volts) to keep the Dish 942 up and running during a brownout.

FYI


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

defduane said:


> Don't get the APC BE325 for the Dish reciever. I was using this UPC/Surge Protector, but the switch over voltage was not high enough (88 volts) to keep the Dish 942 up and running during a brownout.
> 
> FYI


That's why the units with AVR are the best bet. These will not let the voltage drop that low.


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

what about the units that convert the incoming 120 to DC then back to 120AC...are they worth the money?

I was looking into a NEW TRIPP LITE SmartOnLine SU1000RTXL2U UPS for my new 942 and DLP TV.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Jason_R said:


> what about the units that convert the incoming 120 to DC then back to 120AC...are they worth the money?
> 
> I was looking into a NEW TRIPP LITE SmartOnLine SU1000RTXL2U UPS for my new 942 and DLP TV.


A $550 UPS for your DVR and TV? Sounds like overkill to me.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Nah... that's nothing. I have an APC rack-ups 1500 running my HT. It wasn't being used, so why not? I bet I can endure over an hour of power outage.. I should check that someday.


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

so which way do I go...battery backup avs???


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Jason_R said:


> so which way do I go...battery backup avs???


What is your goal? Do you want to keep the system stable in the face of power fluctuations or do you want to be able to run you Home Theatre for hours during a blackout?


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

Both, What Model Is Best And Doesn't Break The Bank?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Jason_R said:


> Both, What Model Is Best And Doesn't Break The Bank?


To run an entertainment system for "hours" would require an enormous UPS. My TV, DVR and Receiver are a maximum load of 650 watts (actually far less with the receiver at normal listening volume). With an 800 VA UPS, if I dump the receiver load immediately on a power failure, I would have about 12 minutes of TV and DVR. If I turn off the TV, the DVR would go for over an hour, hopefully enough to finish recording a show.

So, I would recommend minimum 800 VA UPS with automatic voltage regulation (AVR). APC's model that meets that spec is about $120 at Circuit City, less on sale or eBay.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

zephyr said:


> ...
> 
> So, I would recommend minimum 800 VA UPS with automatic voltage regulation (AVR). APC's model that meets that spec is about $120 at Circuit City, less on sale or eBay.


And again, look at the Belkin F6C1100-UNV - 1100 VA, 660 Watts, AVR, $91.79 + Shipping, no tax.


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

I just adopted a Monster Power Center 3500 which will give me surge protection and "clean" the power. Question is: would a UPS help on top of this? I would think it would, but I wonder if there is a problem with having too many "filters" in the line?

Looking for something to take care of my 942 and plasma display.


----------



## DefJamming (Dec 14, 2005)

I just got a deal of a lifetime time by buying an Ultra 1000VA (600W) from Tigerdirect.com (NIB) for $59 after a $20 dollar rebate. It has AVR and I compared the reviews of this unit against APC and Tripp's products and you can read the IT guys' review at TigerDirect (25+ reviews) that this unit meets and exceeds the APC and Tripp units. This $59 dollar UPS pages me when I have a spike, drop or a loss.

I listen to the IT guys and when they say it works-I'll allocate the other $300 bucks I saved toward a HD DVD player.

Check it out guys and gals.....Off sale I believe it's $79.....

I'm an engineer and I'm blown away with this deal-I called ULTRA and quizzed them why they're so cheap.

Tiger bought almost the whole inventory!

So....before you go drop $350....read the reviews and save some $.


Good Luck!

DefJamming

JVC HD-ILA 56G886
Dish 942 w/RP44
Ultra 100OVA UPS


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DefJamming said:


> I just got a deal of a lifetime time by buying an Ultra 1000VA (600W) from Tigerdirect.com (NIB) for $59 after a $20 dollar rebate. ...


Too bad you didn't buy it today from Tigerdirect.com... it's $48 after the $20 Rebate.


----------



## breitling (Dec 16, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Just a suggestion for anyone with a 942. Get a good UPS with voltage regulation. For the longest time I have been perplexed by finding the 942 on when it shouldn't be, as well as missing my fair share of timers. I never considered power issues since my 625 has never skipped a beat. A couple of weeks back I had a brownout lasting not even a second. The 942 promptly shutdown and reboot. I checked my 625 and it was fine.
> 
> Last week I purchased a good UPS with the Automatic Voltage Regulation and plugged the 942 into it. Since then it has been smooth sailing. No missed timers, no mysterious reboots.
> 
> Bottom line is the 942 is extremely sensitive to any voltage fluctuations, much more so than other receivers. I would highly recommend an UPS to keep this thing stable.


Just get APC 1200VA 780W from HomeDepot for 149.00 + tax. Get all my ht components connected to the battery (6 outlets). Will see how 942 will work.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I only use the cheapie APC units, but my power is generally very clean. I have found the resonant buzz on anything larger than a 500VA is annoying. I have a 1000 for the ocmputer, a 500 for the router/modem, a 500 for the TV, a 500 for the dish 921, and a couple more around. They are real cheap when the rebate timing is right.


----------



## defduane (Nov 11, 2005)

CyberPower 685AVR is on sale at my local best buy this week for $49.99 (reg 82.99). Probabaly the best deal for a UPS with AVR.


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Belkin F6C1500-TW-RK 1500VA/Tower/Rack UPS would be a good choice for operation of the 942 and a DVD player, Yamaha receiver and a Sony KDS-50XBR1 Television? This unit also has the AVR and looks like a pretty good unit but I thought I would ask you guys with some experience with this sort of equipment before I make the purchase.

Thanks for your input in advance.


----------

